
The 2019 Hyundai Nexo is an upmarket hydrogen fuel-cell SUV - extraterra
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1400853
======
masonic
Very poorly written. It doesn't even mention price, and it gives mileage in
per-gallon terms that are meaningless for hydrogen.

